# back yard shrooms and dogs



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 17, 2016)

I tried posting a picture but my phone did an update and nothing works like it used to. I recently moved to house with an older yard than the previous and a half old growth wooded back yard. After Julia passed orange mushrooms started coming up through the grass. They have orange tops, orangish yellow stems and gills under the top.

I think one of my pups like biting them out the ground, not sure if she is eating any portion of them. While clearing the landmines (poop) out this morning, for the first time there was a pile with white dry pieces. I know it gets lighter as it dries, but this was the first white pieces Ive seen.

Anyone have thoughts on the shrooms I have growing and any connection to the white poop?


----------



## GLS (Sep 17, 2016)

Photos are necessary.  Any identification from the description would be a guess.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 17, 2016)

GLS said:


> Photos are necessary.  Any identification from the description would be a guess.



I know, I am going to try again. Phone sucks since the update took place.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 17, 2016)

try this again..

Not working. This phone will be shotgun bait now...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 18, 2016)

It's probably the size of the pic, not the phone.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Sep 18, 2016)

Here's Gone's photos


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Sep 18, 2016)

And another


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 18, 2016)

That's definitely a species of Lactarius mushroom. Hard to say 100% from those photos, but I'd say 97% sure that it is either _Lactarius corrugis_, or _Lactarius volemus_. Both are edible species that I pick and eat myself. 

None of the Lactarius species are really dangerously poisonous, but a few of the species have that milky sap that is almost as hot as a habanero pepper. Most of the "hot" Lactarius species that can cause gastrointestinal distress have conspicuous concentric rings on top of the cap, which that one doesn't.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 18, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's definitely a species of Lactarius mushroom. Hard to say 100% from those photos, but I'd say 97% sure that it is either _Lactarius corrugis_, or _Lactarius volemus_. Both are edible species that I pick and eat myself.
> 
> None of the Lactarius species are really dangerously poisonous, but a few of the species have that milky sap that is almost as hot as a habanero pepper. Most of the "hot" Lactarius species that can cause gastrointestinal distress have conspicuous concentric rings on top of the cap, which that one doesn't.



Thanks for the info NC. they def. leave a sticky/sappy feel on my fingers when removing the ones I had a chance to. Im not a mushroom fan though so I will skip on the taste test and assume they at least taste ok to the black lab. The chocolate lab must have more of my taste. She lets them be.


----------

